# Milan: 9 assenti. E' record. Out un'intera squadra. Mercato acciaccato.



## admin (23 Ottobre 2021)

Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola, il Milan deve fronteggiare una nuova emergenza infortuni/assenti. Sono ben nove i rossoneri indisponibili. Una squadra intera, praticamente. Se non è proprio record, poco ci manca. Tra gli altri, resteranno fuori anche Rebic, Kessie, Pellegri come ampiamente documentato ieri.

*Il Giornale* in edicola: troppi assenti nel Milan "rottonero". Qualcosa non torna. Non solo Ibra. Da Maigna, a Florenzi passando per Pellegri e Giroud rimasto fuori per diverse partite: *il mercato fatto in estate era già acciaccato in partenza*. L'utilità di Pellegri sarà un tema da affrontare. L'attaccante è vittima di un'infiammazione. Ma infiammazione di cosa, considerato che ha giocato solo uno spezzone a La Spezia?


----------



## numero 3 (23 Ottobre 2021)

Tutto ciò è inspiegabile, abbiamo sbagliato qualche acquisto ( Giroud e Pellegri) forse qualche conferma ( Kjaer e Ibra), mettiamoci qualche assenza punitiva ( Kessie) , qualche giocatore che tende troppo spesso all'infortunio ( Benna e Maldini) , qualche errore di preparazione ( Messias) + qualche infortunio sul campo ( Maignan e Baka)...Volevamo farci mancare il Covid ? ( Theo e Diaz) ..
Ma credo che la società abbia in testa anche un piano " cosmico" cioè senza titolari certi e un inizio di delirio di onnipotenza dove credono di poter fare a meno di tutti..
Speriamo...In ogni caso meglio così che un allenatore che spara a zero sulla sua squadra ( Mou) ma pretendo che i prossimi acquisti siano integri e non ipocondriaci e meteropatici.


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2021)

*Il Giornale in edicola: troppi assenti nel Milan "rottonero". Qualcosa non torna. Non solo Ibra. Da Maigna, a Florenzi passando per Pellegri e Giroud rimasto fuori per diverse partite: il mercato fatto in estate era già acciaccato in partenza. L'utilità di Pellegri sarà un tema da affrontare. L'attaccante è vittima di un'infiammazione. Ma infiammazione di cosa, considerato che ha giocato solo uno spezzone a La Spezia? *


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Ottobre 2021)

Mettendo da parte gli infortuni di chi già c'era,c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli per quelli arrivati in estate,gente rotta,in sovrappeso,senza allenamenti nelle gambe,alcuni con uno storico ospedaliero imbarazzante(Pellegri),ma dai più viene data la colpa al fatto che i dirigenti non hanno budget,in parte è vero,ma la mancanza di capacità ce la vogliamo mettere o sono sempre intoccabili certi dirigenti?Si stanno facendo le ossa sulle spalle del Milan,basta un attimo per restare di nuovo fuori dalle prime 4 continuando con questi scempi sul mercato,e poi si che vedremo i fantasmi.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola, il Milan deve fronteggiare una nuova emergenza infortuni/assenti. Sono ben nove i rossoneri indisponibili. Una squadra intera, praticamente. Se non è proprio record, poco ci manca. Tra gli altri, resteranno fuori anche Rebic, Kessie, Pellegri come ampiamente documentato ieri.
> 
> *Il Giornale* in edicola: troppi assenti nel Milan "rottonero". Qualcosa non torna. Non solo Ibra. Da Maigna, a Florenzi passando per Pellegri e Giroud rimasto fuori per diverse partite: *il mercato fatto in estate era già acciaccato in partenza*. L'utilità di Pellegri sarà un tema da affrontare. L'attaccante è vittima di un'infiammazione. Ma infiammazione di cosa, considerato che ha giocato solo uno spezzone a La Spezia?


E dire che bologna-milan poteva benissimo essere una partita da gustare...
E invece no.
Ho paura più per la nostra situazione che del bologna in se.
Ancora una volta bisogna giocare contro avversari, nemici e avversità.
Ancora una volta si deve provare a vincere nonostante tutto.

Da tifoso sono letteralmente esausto.
Posso capire un mese di emergenza ma due anni no.

Il milan , a conti fatti, non gioca in condizioni normali da quell'anomalo calcio post-covid, da quando , in pratica, si giocava solo senza allenarsi.
Vorrà pur dir qualcosa, o no?


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E dire che bologna-milan poteva benissimo essere una partita da gustare...
> E invece no.
> Ho paura più per la nostra situazione che del bologna in se.
> Ancora una volta bisogna giocare contro avversari, nemici e avversità.
> ...


In genere si è esausti o entusiasti(da tifosi)verso aprile,qua siamo già sfiniti ad ottobre,e quel poco di entusiasmo che c'era o c'è sta andandosene.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> In genere si è esausti o entusiasti(da tifosi)verso aprile,qua siamo già sfiniti ad ottobre,e quel poco di entusiasmo che c'era o c'è sta andandosene.


Hai detto bene : sono sfinito.
Devo iniziare a tifare solo la maglia senza fare affidamento sui singoli perchè mi stanno facendo andare di matto.
Ormai aprire una sezione sul milan è come entrare in ospedale.

Poi vedi la formazione dell'inter di domani e come fai a non smadonnare?


----------



## danjr (23 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E dire che bologna-milan poteva benissimo essere una partita da gustare...
> E invece no.
> Ho paura più per la nostra situazione che del bologna in se.
> Ancora una volta bisogna giocare contro avversari, nemici e avversità.
> ...


Magari da tifosi domenica sarai primo, non fasciamoci la testa prima del tempo


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Magari da tifosi domenica sarai primo, non fasciamoci la testa prima del tempo


Non è questo il problema nè la questione...
Sui risultati in campionato che vuoi dire? Alla grande.


----------



## danjr (23 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è questo il problema nè la questione...
> Sui risultati in campionato che vuoi dire? Alla grande.


Dal punto di vista del tifoso, se sono primo e ho 10 titolari infortunati, non posso definirmi esausto… anche perché per I più forti si tratta di aspettare che guariscano o si negativizzino. Sicuramente il problema va affrontato seriamente, però non penso di potermi definire esausto se le cose vanno comunque bene


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista del tifoso, se sono primo e ho 10 titolari infortunati, non posso definirmi esausto… anche perché per I più forti si tratta di aspettare che guariscano o si negativizzino. Sicuramente il problema va affrontato seriamente, però non penso di potermi definire esausto se le cose vanno comunque bene


Se segui le vicende del milan quotidianamente non credo esista aggettivo più appropriato di 'esausto'.
Questo milan pare una rivisitazione sportiva dei malavoglia.
Il capitolo calcistico mancante.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Ottobre 2021)

In estate tutti quelli "non convinti" del mercato estivo sono stati attaccati e tacciati di essere juventini.

Ma alla fine i nodi vengono sempre al pettine.
Il mercato è stato qualcosa di veramente imbarazzante ! pare di essere tornati indietro nel tempo nel lontano 2016-2017,con acquisti del calibro di Jesè Sosa,Gustavo Gomez,Lapadula e Vangioni.
Gli 11 titolari,grazie all'esplosione di Diaz/Tonali,sono anche migliorati,ma è inutile avere una panchina lunga (rispetto alla rosa dello scorso campionato) se poi chi siede in panchina non è neanche in grado di mettere un piede in campo.

La cosa che fa ancora più ridere è che lo staff,incredibilmente,è rimasto intatto,nessuno è andato alla ricerca del problema dei millemila infortuni e i colpevoli sono rimasti al loro posto. 
Risultato ? Nuova stagione,nuovi problemi,millemila infortuni.
Però è stato ingaggiato un supervisore per prevenire gli infortuni..........questo si che risolverà ogni nostro problema  

E comunque siamo ancora ad ottobre,sicuramente entro dicembre batteremo ogni record possibile per quanto riguarda i giocatori infortunati.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In estate tutti quelli "non convinti" del mercato estivo sono stati attaccati e tacciati di essere juventini.
> 
> Ma alla fine i nodi vengono sempre al pettine.
> Il mercato è stato qualcosa di veramente imbarazzante ! pare di essere tornati indietro nel tempo nel lontano 2016-2017,con acquisti del calibro di Jesè Sosa,Gustavo Gomez,Lapadula e Vangioni.
> ...


Siamo tornati in champions per avere un peirolleeee più basso di quello dello scorso anno.
Vuoi mettere?
Campioni dei conti.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola, il Milan deve fronteggiare una nuova emergenza infortuni/assenti. Sono ben nove i rossoneri indisponibili. Una squadra intera, praticamente. Se non è proprio record, poco ci manca. Tra gli altri, resteranno fuori anche Rebic, Kessie, Pellegri come ampiamente documentato ieri.
> 
> *Il Giornale* in edicola: troppi assenti nel Milan "rottonero". Qualcosa non torna. Non solo Ibra. Da Maigna, a Florenzi passando per Pellegri e Giroud rimasto fuori per diverse partite: *il mercato fatto in estate era già acciaccato in partenza*. L'utilità di Pellegri sarà un tema da affrontare. L'attaccante è vittima di un'infiammazione. Ma infiammazione di cosa, considerato che ha giocato solo uno spezzone a La Spezia?


metà delle terapie intensive italiane sono occupate da giocatori del Milan, arriviamoci a maggio


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola, il Milan deve fronteggiare una nuova emergenza infortuni/assenti. Sono ben nove i rossoneri indisponibili. Una squadra intera, praticamente. Se non è proprio record, poco ci manca. Tra gli altri, resteranno fuori anche Rebic, Kessie, Pellegri come ampiamente documentato ieri.
> 
> *Il Giornale* in edicola: troppi assenti nel Milan "rottonero". Qualcosa non torna. Non solo Ibra. Da Maigna, a Florenzi passando per Pellegri e Giroud rimasto fuori per diverse partite: *il mercato fatto in estate era già acciaccato in partenza*. L'utilità di Pellegri sarà un tema da affrontare. L'attaccante è vittima di un'infiammazione. Ma infiammazione di cosa, considerato che ha giocato solo uno spezzone a La Spezia?


Ad oggi il mercato non ha aggiunto nulla, anzi ha sconfessato il progetto. Si sono prese ultime scelte in ruoli importanti e adesso ci troviamo in questa situazione. Mi riferisco soprattutto ai prestiti che per fortuna tali sono e se continuano cosi se ne tornano da dove sono venuti


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola, il Milan deve fronteggiare una nuova emergenza infortuni/assenti. Sono ben nove i rossoneri indisponibili. Una squadra intera, praticamente. Se non è proprio record, poco ci manca. Tra gli altri, resteranno fuori anche Rebic, Kessie, Pellegri come ampiamente documentato ieri.
> 
> *Il Giornale* in edicola: troppi assenti nel Milan "rottonero". Qualcosa non torna. Non solo Ibra. Da Maigna, a Florenzi passando per Pellegri e Giroud rimasto fuori per diverse partite: *il mercato fatto in estate era già acciaccato in partenza*. L'utilità di Pellegri sarà un tema da affrontare. L'attaccante è vittima di un'infiammazione. Ma infiammazione di cosa, considerato che ha giocato solo uno spezzone a La Spezia?


il problema è che gli assenti sono tutti nello stesso ruolo.. florenzi messias brahim rebic..


----------



## Davidoff (23 Ottobre 2021)

Il mercato è stato imbarazzante purtroppo, in queste condizioni sarà già tanto confermare il quarto posto. Troppi giocatori fragili, infortuni muscolari a ruota (probabilmente causati anche dal nostro tipo di gioco) e l'onnipresente sfiga sono troppo da affrontare per chiunque, basta vedere il Liverpool dell'anno scorso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola, il Milan deve fronteggiare una nuova emergenza infortuni/assenti. Sono ben nove i rossoneri indisponibili. Una squadra intera, praticamente. Se non è proprio record, poco ci manca. Tra gli altri, resteranno fuori anche Rebic, Kessie, Pellegri come ampiamente documentato ieri.
> 
> *Il Giornale* in edicola: troppi assenti nel Milan "rottonero". Qualcosa non torna. Non solo Ibra. Da Maigna, a Florenzi passando per Pellegri e Giroud rimasto fuori per diverse partite: *il mercato fatto in estate era già acciaccato in partenza*. L'utilità di Pellegri sarà un tema da affrontare. L'attaccante è vittima di un'infiammazione. Ma infiammazione di cosa, considerato che ha giocato solo uno spezzone a La Spezia?


Il mercato fatto in estate è composto da una serie di giocatori poco affidabili dal punto di vista fisico, poco da fare, è così. Con quei mezzi si poteva fare meglio? Beh, qualcosa di meglio penso di sì. Certo è che se ti mandano in giro per l’Europa a mendicare prestiti, devi accontentarti di quello che le altre società decidono di regalarti. Bollo Tourè è una tassa da pagare per esempio, lo si sapeva che non fosse valido. Giroud può essere utile, ma penso solo in determinate partite… di tre attaccanti che abbiamo deciso di rinnovare (Ibra) o acquistare non ci sta in mezzo un titolare, nessuno da garanzie sufficienti. Il titolare rischia di diventare Rebic, pertanto qualche critica anche alla dirigenza può essere mossa.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Ottobre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il mercato fatto in estate è composto da una serie di giocatori poco affidabili dal punto di vista fisico, poco da fare, è così. Con quei mezzi si poteva fare meglio? Beh, qualcosa di meglio penso di sì. Certo è che se ti mandano in giro per l’Europa a mendicare prestiti, devi accontentarti di quello che le altre società decidono di regalarti. Bollo Tourè è una tassa da pagare per esempio, lo si sapeva che non fosse valido. Giroud può essere utile, ma penso solo in determinate partite… di tre attaccanti che abbiamo deciso di rinnovare (Ibra) o acquistare non ci sta in mezzo un titolare, nessuno da garanzie sufficienti. *Il titolare rischia di diventare Rebic*, pertanto qualche critica anche alla dirigenza può essere mossa.


Ma magari!! Purtroppo sappiamo bene che quando c'é Ibra anche solo al 50% il titolare sarà lui, ma il miglior Milan da anni a questa parte si é visto con i 4 la davanti mobili, senza riferimento, interscambiabili e di gamba. Infatti spero veramente di continuare cosi, ed inserire un esterno sinistro vice Leao a Gennaio (altrimenti dobbiamo subirci il buon Ballo li davanti). Anche andando a prendere un attaccante non credo ci migliorerebbe (a prezzi modesti ovviamente) più di quanto fatto vedere dal trio Leao-Rebic-Saele e Diaz dietro di loro. Al massimo un vice Diaz più pronto ed ala sinistra.


----------



## Gunnar67 (23 Ottobre 2021)

Io sono tra quelli schierati contro questa cosiddetta società, per cui certe cose non mi stupiscono. Provo un po' di pena per questi ragazzi e questo allenatore che tirano avanti con umiltà senza lamentarsi mai. Le vittorie che stanno ottenendo in campionato sono frutto di puro orgoglio e abnegazione, ma e' ovvio che senza due o tre innesti importanti a gennaio non andremo da nessuna parte nemmeno quest'anno. E siccome gli acquisti di cui si parla riguardano ragazzotti o del campionato francese o della serie B nostrana, sappiamo già come andrà a finire... Nel calcio, come in tutti gli sport, non si inventa nulla: se sei forte vinci, se no finisce male. E per mettere su una squadra forte devi cacciare gli euro, ma tanti...


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2021)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Io sono tra quelli schierati contro questa cosiddetta società, per cui certe cose non mi stupiscono. Provo un po' di pena per questi ragazzi e questo allenatore che tirano avanti con umiltà senza lamentarsi mai. Le vittorie che stanno ottenendo in campionato sono frutto di puro orgoglio e abnegazione, ma e' ovvio che senza due o tre innesti importanti a gennaio non andremo da nessuna parte nemmeno quest'anno. E siccome gli acquisti di cui si parla riguardano ragazzotti o del campionato francese o della serie B nostrana, sappiamo già come andrà a finire... Nel calcio, come in tutti gli sport, non si inventa nulla: se sei forte vinci, se no finisce male. E per mettere su una squadra forte devi cacciare gli euro, ma tanti...




Condivido tutto.

Infatti non capisco quando vedo gente che attacca Pioli, Maldini, Massara, questo o quel giocatore. Alla fine non penso che Maldini e Massara ad esempio sbavassero per Messias o Florenzi ma se Elliott non sgancia non vedo che possano farci. Ormai su Malidini e Massara che vanno in giro ad elemosinare prestiti e sconti tutti i milanisti ci fanno (tragi)comiche battute. Io non stravedo per Pioli ma è innegabile che il miglioramento di molti elementi è anche merito suo. Forse per vincere servirebbe altro, ma è innegabile che Pioli abbia tanti meriti.


Tutta l'estate uscivano vari nomi ma nessuno è arrivato. Ricordo Sabitzer, Vlasic, ecc. Però quando c'era il prezzo Elliott stoppava tutto. Cioè Adli arriverà l'anno prossimo perché i signori strozzini non hanno voluto spendere magari un paio di mln per averlo quest'anno. Però per molti astatoh Maldinohh, bah.


----------

